# just seen my specialist and i am more confused than ever



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya i really hope some of u guys can help me as i have just come home from the hospital and i am so confused. the woman was foreign and she just reeled off all this info to me, gave me a load of forms and sent me on my way   she has told me that there is no point of having any more clomid, which i am strangley upset about, so i am on no medication at all for at least 3 months which means at least another 3 months with no bun in the oven    anyway here is what she told me....
dp has got to do a sperm test, she gave me a pot with some clear liquid in it, when i asked her if i had to empty it out she didn't answer me, she said there is no rush as she doubt's i will get an appointment for the next few months but then said, don't wait too long - WHAT   
then she said that i have to wait until after my next period and then book a hysterolpsalph... something or other - is this is a lap & dye??
then she said that i need to have another day 21 prog test but not until the clomid is out my system so is that next cycle??
then she said i have to have another fsh level test on day 2 - 6 of my cycle - is this the one after the day 21 blood test??
at the moment i have seen the receptionist who will said they will contact me with an appointment for hyster thingy, but i am assuming i may have to re-arrange this depending on my next period?? 
shall i call the hospital tommorrow and ask them this?? also should i have made an appointment for 3 months time as well, bearing in mind i think their waiting list is so long. sorry for the bombardment of questions but the woman was no help at all and i trust u guys much more


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

spoke to dp and he says we could go and see our gp if we are not clear about stuff, i think i am gonna ring the hospital tommorrow when i have slept on it and my head will be a bit clearer, i just felt so deflated as i went on my own and she barked at me that it takes 2 to have a baby and why wasn't my partner with me? also i was expecting to just be given a stronger drug and was told i am having nothing until they have done all the tests which shocked me, but as you say i suppose they need to see what my body does without drugs to see whats wrong. what is more annoying is that i have to have all my blood tests again as apparently they cannot use the ones from my gp, i feel like i have had more pricks than a second hand dartboard   i just wish she had at least told me the order that i need to have the tests in, she was such a cow. how are u doin anyway?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Lolly

sorry to hear you've had such a miserable appointment today....sounds like that consultant was a particularly horrible piece of work.

anyhow - from what I can gather the hsg is not a lap and dye it's actually a special xray that the docs do internally to see if your tubes are blocked....you normally take a couple of painkillers an hour or so before hand and then sit with legs akimbo whilst they insert a dye inside you and see how long it takes for the dye to spill out....this has to be done at a certain time in your cycle and you are advised NOT to get down to any nooky beforehand as they wouldn't be able to carry the examination out if you were preggers (which made me laugh when I was told this - afterall if we were preggers we wouldn't be needing the darn x-ray in the first place) As for booking the appt i would see when your af starts and ring them as soon as the witch makes an appearance because as I said, it has to be done at a certain time in your cycle.

as for the blood tests if she wants you to have a cd21 test after the clomid is out of your system in can stay in there for a bit so I would wait until after your next af and then get it done.
I don't think it matters if you do the cd2 test next month or the month after (this test is to see your fsh and lh levels and has to be done around this time before you enter mid cycle...the latest I was told I should have it done - by 3 diff docs - was cd3)

With regards to the pot your other half was given for his SA....my dh was told the pot had to be COMPLETELY free of any dirt or liquid before he did his stuff....in fact he was given a pot during our last appt and it had a speck of dust in it and he was given another one. I wouldn't think it matters when he does his test in terms of when you get your next appt with the consultant, just as long as it gets done a good few weeks before so they have the results back in time....though remember you're meant to abstain from nooky for at least 3 days before he does it...and it has to get to the dept where they test in within and HOUR of the sample being done.

It does make me   when so called intelligent people treat their patients with such disrespect and distain...she'll get her come uppance one day!! 

Hope that helps - any more q's though let me know

take care

S
xx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanx that helps a lot, i am also gonna phone the number they gave me to arrange the   test and ask them if i should chuck the liquid away (i don't get what it is or why it's there). it would make sense for dp to do this the same morning i have this xray thingy done as the hospital is a good 1/2 hr away so don't want to keep driving back and forth, if he does it then i can drop it off at the same time. also that will mean i will be very early on in my cycle so it won't matter if we don't have nookie for a few days. it amazes me how uncaring some of the consultants can be, i wonder why they go into treating infertility in the first place   the last man was so nice i was expecting him, and this cow bag was a bit of a shock i think. the funniest thing was i got so p*ssed off with her i started crying and just kept saying "i don't understand" this seemed to make her really uncomfortable so instead of trying to stop i just carried on, i was thinking 'right see how you like this'


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad that helped sort some stuff out for you chick  

Btw on the nookie front... from what I remember when I had my hsg I think it's carried out around cd 10'ish and depending on your clinic's policy it might mean you have to take the rest of that month off from   coz of the dye they insert into you...that's what my hospital told me - although other women on here have been told differently....best for you to check.

S
xx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah i will ask that when i have it done, i am so glad i can speak to people on here it must be a total nitemare for people to try and get their head round this stuff on their own.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

too right - I can remember feeling totally overwhelmed and   when I first started out on this road...thank God for FF though....the people on here have always been there for me, even on my darkest days when most of my friends who have children really didn't understand...and for that I'll always be so grateful...god I'd better go before I start  !!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think b3ndy's already answered your questions but just thought I'd add...

An hsg is a hysterosalpingogram...here's some info...

http://www.ivf.com/fert_hysterosalpingogram.html

As b3ndy says, its completely different from a laparoscopy and dye or HyCosy. It can be a little uncomfortable but not too bad - I had one done about 18 years ago and can't really remember much of it - other than I was awake the whole way through and found it quite interesting as can watch it all on the screen.

Although most have progesterone tested on cd21, ideally it should be checked 7dpo as this is when it peaks...having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14...if you ovulate later (or earlier) then would always try to get tested accordingly.

The tests done between cd2-5 is for FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) and LH (luteinising hormone) which check your ovarian reserve and any possibility of PCOS.

It makes no difference whether the cd21 test is done before or after the cd2-5 test - so can be tested on same cycle of in different cycles.

As for your DPs sperm test - you would need to ensure the pot is completely clean (you can always obtain one from chemist for about 50p) and they usually recommend that DP abstains for around 72 hours before doing the sample. My DPs been able to do sample at home and take to hospital - just need to ensure that you keep the sample warm (not hot) so usually wrap in lots of kitchen roll and shove down my cleavage or if DPs on his own then in his pocket !! Also need to ensure that the sample is at the hospital within an hour at most.

Good luck
Natasha 

/links

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanx for all ur replies, called the hospital today and was told that i cannot get an appoitment until probably july   when i sounded all upset they got the head honcho's repectionist to look at my notes and she said, even if i don't see anyone for a follow up appointment until july then they would contact my after all my tests were done anyway and advice me if they want me to try and medication in the meantime so i guess that is not too bad. was also told that the hsg (look at me all up with terminology  ) cannot be booked until i start my next period and i may or may not get one then as they only do them 2 days a week   so i may find out if i can get it done privateley and get my results transferred, does anyone know if this is poss?? with the sperm test i booked it in for 1st feb and dp will do the deed into a clean pot (which the lab also advised me to use and she didn't know why the hell i had been given a pot with liquid in it??) minxy - i would keep my in my cleavage if i had one   guess my pocket will have to do  
sades - i think she was just a consultant workin under the head honcho, i suppose i will see a different one every time, but hopefully not her again!!
b3ndy - don't u start   - i have done enough of that yesterday   but i am so glad for this site

anyway girls thanx for all the info and support exactly what i needed, i think most of this stuff goes over dp's head and i know it does mine as well sometimes  
i cannot believe it has come to this i just thought i would have a few rounds of clomid and bob's ur uncle


----------

